# Heimnetzwerk ausbauen/verkabeln



## StanleyK (8. März 2004)

Hallo! Bin computermäßig nur mittelmäßig mit Wissen ausgestattet, deswegen bitte ich Euch um Hilfe bei dem Ausbau meines Heimnetzwerkes. 

Ich habe eine Eumex 704 PC LAN, die hat 4 Netzwerkports (10Mbit/s). Wir haben ein Haus mit 3 Etagen. Ich wohne (bisher) ganz oben, habe die Eumex im Büro hängen und habe in die darunterliegende Wohnung durch einen freien Schornsteinschacht ein 8-adriges Kat5-Kabel gelegt, RJ45-Dose auf beiden Seiten. Die Klemmen 1,2,3,6 sind mit je einer Ader des Kabels belegt. Ein Rechner bei mir im Büro, der andere in der Etage darunter an diesem Kabel, alles mit Patch-Kabeln an der Eumex. (Diese Infos nur zur genauen Beschreibung der Sachlage). Netzwerk funtioniert einwandfrei.

Jetzt bin ich aber am Renovieren, da unsere Mieter in der 1. Etage ausgezogen sind. Ich werde die Wohnung nutzen. Also muss der ganze Kram mit runter. Trotzdem soll in jeder Etage ein PC stehen.
Allerdings habe ich damals bei der Renovierung der obersten Wohnung nicht an Leerrohre gedacht und das Netzwerkkabel unterputz verlegt - also fest. Es endet also in der mittleren Wohnung. 
Durch den Schornstein kann ich alle Wohnungen erreichen. Ich wollte jetzt von ganz unten zur mittleren Wohnung ein Kat5-Kabel legen als Anschluss für den dortigen PC sowie noch ein gleiches dazu, um das nach ganz oben gehende Kabel anzuschließen. Kann man die Kabelenden einfach so verbinden (verdrillen u. Schrumpfschläuche drauf) oder muß man sie mit so einer LSA-Zange auf einer Platte fixieren?

Und dann noch was: Bei dem vorh. 8-adrigem Kat5-Kabel habe ich ja nur 4 Adern an die RJ45-Dose angeschlossen. Ist das für eine evtl. später mal folgende Umstellung auf ein 100Mbit-Netzwerk ausreichend oder müssen da alle 8 Adern angeschlossen werden, also 2 Stück pro Klemme?
Außerdem noch Fragen  zum Kabel und zu den Dosen:
Das Kat5-Kabel, was bisher verlegt ist, hat einen Alufolien-Schirm. Ist bei der Verlegung der anderen Kabel ein zusätzl. mit Gewebe geschirmtes Kabel empfehlenswert? Wenn ja, wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung?
Ich benutze RJ45-Dosen von Merten, die haben 2 RJ45-Anschlüsse + Klemmenfelder pro Wanddose, ist aber bei anderen Herstellern genauso. Kann man da die Abgänge für beide Etagen dranhängen? Der Schirm für beide Leitungen müsste ja auf ein Gehäuse aufgelegt werden. Nicht, daß das dann zu Störungen führt. Oder müsste ich für jeden Anschluß eine extra Dose installieren?
(siehe auf der Skizze ganz unten)

Habe zum besseren Verständnis noch eine Skizze angehangen.
Hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen und danke für Eure Mühe!
Gruss!

Ups, habe noch was vergessen: Mein Rechner ist ein 2,4 Pentium 4 XP, der andere ein 233er Pentium 2 mit Win98SE. Der dritte steht noch nicht fest, wahrscheinlich ein neuerer Laptop.
Ich würde über das Netzwerk gerne auch mal einen Film streamen. Hab das mal ausprobiert mit dem 10Mbit-Netzwerk. Film ist auf schnellem Rechner, habe den dann mit WindowsMediaPlayer 9er-Reihe auf der langsamen Kiste geöffnet. War nur ein Kurzfilm, ca. 1 Min. Das hat fuktioniert. Grössere Filme lassen sich allerdings nicht streamen, da steht dann "Kein Codec vorhanden.." oder so. Liegt das daran, dass der langsame Rechner das garnicht verarbeiten kann, ist das Netzwerk zu langsam dafür? Wie sieht es mit Filmen in DVD-Qualität aus? Bis jetzt geht das mit PowerDVD auf dem langsamen Rechner zwar, aber nur sehr ruckelig. DVD jat doch 9Mbit/s, oder?
Würde mich mal interessieren, da der 98er-Rechner nächstes Jahr sicher auch durch einen schnelleren Rechner ersetzt wird.


----------



## Tim C. (8. März 2004)

Da die Adern teils recht dünn sind, würde ich vom verdrillen abraten und zu RJ45 Verbindungsadaptern greifen. Diese haben an beiden Seiten eine RJ45 Buchse und dienen normalerweile dazu, Kabel zu verlängern.
Das sollte an und für sich die "sauberste" Lösung sein

Auch für 100Mbit sind "nur" 2 Adernpaare, also 4 Adern, notwendig, allerdings muss es sich um CAT5 Kabel handeln. Ich zitiere hierzu mal wikipedia


> _100Base-TX, IEEE 802.3u, - Benutzt wie 10Base-T zwei Adernpaare, benötigt allerdings Cat 5 Kabel. Mit 100 Mbit/s ist 100Base-TX heute die Standard-Ethernet-Implementation._


Für das Streaming von Filmen übers Netzwerk ist vorallem eins wichtig zu wissen. Hat die Eumex einen Hub oder einen Switch Charakter. Sollte es sich um einen Hub handeln, würde ich das Streamen von Filmen, zumindest mit einem 10Mbit Netzwerk komplett vergessen, da du somit das gesamte Netzwerk (ansatzweise) voll auslasten würdest.

Ich hoffe ich habe dir, wenn auch nicht auf alle Fragen, ein paar nützliche Antworten geben können. Zu den anderen Dingen, werden sich sicherlich noch die ein oder anderen Netzwerkspezialisten auslassen .


----------



## StanleyK (8. März 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Zum Verbinden: mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen. Es gibt doch für Elektroinstallationen so kleine, graue Kunststoffrechtecke, die wie Lüsterklemmen funktionieren. Damit sollte sich der Kontakt doch auch herstellen lassen, oder? Die vorgeschlagene Lösung mit den RJ45-Verb.-Adaptern (Buchsen) erfordern doch sicher auch ein Patchkabel, oder? Und allzuviel Platz habe ich an der Verbindungsstelle nicht.
Und noch was zur Eumex (wg. Hub oder Switch): Vom PC zur Eumex stecken 1:1 Patchkabel, keine Crossover. Das deutet doch eigentlich auf einen Switch hin, oder? Was ist da genau der Unterschied? Habe zwar schon eine Erklärung gefunden, aber für mich als Laien ist die recht schwammig 

Für die Filmstunde über Netzwerk ist aber auch sicher ein 100Mbit/s-Netzwerk die bessere Wahl. Im Moment wäre das auch alles nur Spielerei und nicht wirklich nötig, aber ich möchte die Voraussetzungen schon soweit wie möglich schaffen, damit ich bei einer Umstellung nur noch die Hardware wechseln muß. Es gibt ja schon preislich interessante Boxen für den Netzwerkanschluss des Fernsehers/Projektors. 

Kann mir mal jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich Netzwerklatein für Laien verständlich erklärt bekomme oder mir anderweitig helfen, habe nämlich noch kein DSL (erst nach der Renovierung) zum stundenlangen suchen.

Danke und Gruss!


----------



## gothic ghost (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von StanleyK _
> *
> Kann mir mal jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich Netzwerklatein für Laien verständlich erklärt bekomme oder mir anderweitig helfen, habe nämlich noch kein DSL (erst nach der Renovierung) zum stundenlangen suchen.
> 
> Danke und Gruss! *



vieleicht ist hier 
das, was du gebrauchen kannst.

Der Unterschied von Hub + Switch ist:
ein Hub streut alle Daten ins gesamte Netzwerk  
ein Switch " weis " zu welchem Rechner die Daten sollen


----------



## Tim C. (8. März 2004)

Die Art des Kabels muss keinen Aufschluss geben über Hub oder Switch. Schau mal in dein Handbuch der Eumex. Da wird evtl. irgendwas drinstehen, wie integrierter 4 Port Switch.

Der Unterschied wurder schon angesprochen.
Wenn du ein LAN auf Basis eines Hubs hast und von PC1->PC2 mit 100mbit Daten transferierst, dann ist das Netz dicht. Eine etwaige Verbindung PC3->PC4 würde also "ersticken".
Ein Switch hingegen ist gehört schon zu der Kategorie der "intelligenten" oder "aktiven" (?) Netzwerkkomponenten.
Er "steckt" intern elektronisch die Verbindungen so wie benötigt. Das heisst das parallel sowohl PC1->PC2 mit 100mbit kommunizieren können, als auch PC3->PC4 mit 100mbit kommunizieren können.


----------



## StanleyK (8. März 2004)

@gothic ghost: Ja, das sieht vielversprechend aus. Danke!

@Tim Comanns: Da hatte ich auch schon nachgeschaut. Steht nichts drin. Hier mal ein Link zu der Anlage (hoffe er ). Da kann man aber wohl auch keine Rückschlüsse ziehen, was das nun ist, denke ich.
http://www.t-com.de/is-bin/INTERSHO...v15OM8Xf&ProductID=o_tvAKChTYNbkAAAD0NGJOM8Xh

Gruss!


----------



## StanleyK (8. März 2004)

Also, habe jetzt nochmal ein wenig auf der Telekom-HP gelesen. Da hört es sich so an, als wäre das ein Hub. 
Wenn ich jetzt beim Umbau Nägel mit Köpfen machen würde: Kann ich vor der Eumex einen Switch installieren, um damit ein 100Mbit-Netzwerk aufzubauen und von diesem Switch mit 10Mbit an die Eumex rangehen, damit ich deren Router nutzen kann? Für (geplantes) DSL ist ja 10Mbit vollkommen ausreichend. Was würde so ein Switch kosten? Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten? Oder sollte ich das lieber erstmal so lassen und später mal komplett aufrüsten? Will die Eumex schon gerne behalten, ist ja auch ISDN-Anlage.
Bitte beachtet bei der Beantwortung auch den Link weiter oben zur Eumex wg. der Ausstattung.
Noch etwas zur Installation: Bisher haben wir Kabel-TV, möchten jetzt aber auf Sat-TV umstellen. Die Schüssel kommt an die Wand zu meinem Büro. Deswegen möchte ich mit den Kabeln direkt ins Büro gehen, dort den 8fach-Verteiler installieren (wg. der Nähe zum Schornstein als Verteilerrohr bzw. zu meinen TV-Geräten). Alles zusammen, also Netzwerkinstallation, Eumex und Sat-Verteiler würde ich gerne in einem zu meiner Büroeinrichtung passendem Schrank verstecken. Hierzu läge das dann recht nahe (40-50cm) zusammen und die abgehenden Netzwerkkabel neben abgehenden Sat-Kabeln. Kann das Störungen hervorrufen? 
 Hier auch wieder eine Skizze zu der Theorie!
Greetz!


----------



## gothic ghost (8. März 2004)

die Eumex kanst du behalten, da du für DSL einen Splitter
benutzt, und daran dein DSL-Modem hängst.
Entspricht meiner Anlage  
Allerdings benutze ich einen Router *mit* DSL-Modem, 4 Port Switch
und Printserver, momentaner Preis 117 Euro.
Gerät ist : SMC 7404 BRB Barricade inclusive Firewall
Die Preise sind wie üblich fallend  

Eine Störung im Schornstein ? Frage den Schwarzen Mann  

Spass muß sein  , glaube ich nicht da die Kabel alle geschirmt sind

PS. Noch ein paar Infos :

LAN-Standard	  	: Fast Ethernet
LAN-Ports	  	: 4xRJ45
Integrierter Switch	  	: Ja
DSL Technologie	  	: ADSL; T-DSL U-R2
WAN Port	  	: Annexe B
	  	: Anschluss direkt an den
	  	: Splitter, 
Printer-Port	  	: DB25
SUA	  	: 1
NAT & PAT	  	: Ja
LAN Protokolle	  	: TCP/IP
WAN Protokolle	  	: PPP; PPPoA; PPPoE; PPTP; L2TP
Web-basierend	  	: Ja
LED-Anzeigen	  	: Ja
Prüfzeichen	  	: CE
Sicherheit	  	: CHAP; PAP
Filtering	  	: IP-Filtering; MAC-Filtering; Protokollfilter
DHCP-Support	  	: Server; Client
Verschlüsselung	  	: IPSec
Firewall	  	: Ja
DNS-Server	  	: Ja
Merkmale:
- Unterstützt Static IP und Dynamic IP
- Remote Management


----------



## StanleyK (8. März 2004)

Habe aber Angst vorm schwarzen Mann!

Um das alles zu verstehen, muss ich mich ja nochmal belesen. Und für die Konfiguration muss ich mir wohl dann mal meinen Ex-Kollegen herholen. Da muss man doch sicher viel eingeben/-stellen, oder? Bei der Eumex war das ja eine Plug and Play-Lösung, nur Software installiern und ok. Habe bei der damaligen ISDN-Installation noch nicht an Filmstreamen und so gedacht. Allerdings haben diese bescheidenen Eumex-Anlagen ja einige Fehler, wenn sie nicht nur als Telefonanlage verwendet werden. Du bist also mit Deinem Switch/Router... zufrieden. Printserver brauche ich nicht, weil Drucker ein Kombigerät mit USB-Anschluss ist und der an meinem Rechner hängt. Filmestreamen geht doch in einem 100Mbit-Netzwerk, oder? Z.B. DVD-Dateien auf der Festplatte.
Und ein solches Netzwerk dürfte doch auch zukunftssicher sein, oder?

Danke für die gute Beratung!
Greetz!

Habe mir das Gerät jetzt mal angeschaut. Klingt überzeugend. Allerdings ist mir noch was eingefallen: Benutze den PC (nur meinen, der neben der Eumex stehen wird) ab und an auch zum Faxen oder telefonieren. Das geht ja nur, wenn er  mit der Eumex verbunden ist. Freier Netzwerkanschluss ist aber dann nicht mehr vorhanden. Die Eumex hat 1 USB-Anschluss, der in deren Netzwerk integriert ist (kann also meinen PC entweder über Ethernet oder USB ins Eumex-Netzwerk einbinden). Wenn ich jetzt für Fax u. Telefonfunktion sowie zur Konfiguration der Anlage die Eumex über USB am PC hängen habe und dann das Netzwerk auch angeschlossen habe: Geht das? Oder gibts andere Vorschläge?


----------



## gothic ghost (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von StanleyK _
> * Habe aber Angst vorm schwarzen Mann!
> Filmestreamen geht doch in einem 100Mbit-Netzwerk, oder? Z.B. DVD-Dateien auf der Festplatte.
> Und ein solches Netzwerk dürfte doch auch zukunftssicher sein, oder?
> ...



bitte schön, keine Ursache. 

*Zukunftsicher ?* 

In der Computerwelt arbeitet man immer auf dem gestrigen
Standard.
Die Entwickler haben aber schon  ein paar Tage vorsprung.
Und im privaten Bereich ist es noch drastiger.
Gigabit-Netze, Glasfaser-Backbones alles schon da.


----------



## StanleyK (8. März 2004)

Naja, aber für meinen Kram dürfte es doch reichen!?
Bitte schaue mal auf die Ergänzung in meinem vorigen Beitrag!


----------



## gothic ghost (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von StanleyK _
> *
> Habe mir das Gerät jetzt mal angeschaut. Klingt überzeugend. Allerdings ist mir noch was eingefallen: Benutze den PC (nur meinen, der neben der Eumex stehen wird) ab und an auch zum Faxen oder telefonieren. Das geht ja nur, wenn er  mit der Eumex verbunden ist. Freier Netzwerkanschluss ist aber dann nicht mehr vorhanden. Die Eumex hat 1 USB-Anschluss, der in deren Netzwerk integriert ist (kann also meinen PC entweder über Ethernet oder USB ins Eumex-Netzwerk einbinden). Wenn ich jetzt für Fax u. Telefonfunktion sowie zur Konfiguration der Anlage die Eumex über USB am PC hängen habe und dann das Netzwerk auch angeschlossen habe: Geht das? Oder gibts andere Vorschläge? *



Ist kein Problem, wenn du DSL hast kommt dein Router oder Modem
an einen Splitter, dieser sitzt zwichen dem ISDN-Anschluss (Telefondose) und der Eumex.
Du kannst also alles so nutzen wie bisher, plus DSL 

PS. Der Splitter hat zwei Anschlüsse, einen für die ISDN-Anlage und einen für das Modem oder Router mit Modem.


----------



## StanleyK (8. März 2004)

Das mit dem Splitter usw. ist mir schon klar. Ich habe dann aber 2 Netzwerke an meinem PC, deswegen meinte ich, ob das klappt. Den Router der Eumex brauche ich dann ja nicht mehr, aber die Eumex-Software muß ja auf dem PC sein, um diese anzusprechen zum Faxen oder Telefonieren. Und sowohl der neue Switch/Router und auch die Eumex müssen ja IP-Adressen haben. Da müssten doch dann 2 unterschiedliche Netzwerkpfade (heißt das so?)eingerichtet werden? Die Eumex ist doch über ein Netzwerkkabel bzw. USB wie ein Modem angeschlossen, um sie zum faxen etc. zu nutzen.
Ich frage nur so genau, weil ich das wahrscheinlich auch so machen werde, wie Du vorgeschlagen hast, ich aber, wie erwähnt, von Netzwerken nicht viel Ahnung habe. Nicht dass ich dann ständig Probleme habe.


----------



## gothic ghost (8. März 2004)

nein es gibt keine Probleme, da die Praxis so aussehen wird :
du faxst und telefonierst über die Eumex und surfst über DSL.
Fürs Faxen brauchst du keiene IP, ist wie telefonieren und
dies wird durch den Splitter möglich.
Datentransfer und Telefon sind zwei paar Schuhe.
Du kannst  auch dein ISDN weiter zum surfen nutzen, aber das macht dann
keinen Sinn.
Bei ISDN brauchst du DFÜ,
DSL ist wie eine Standleitung, okay ?


----------



## StanleyK (9. März 2004)

Ok. Ganz so unwissend bin ich ja nicht. DFÜ, DSL usw. sind mir schon ein Begriff. Das konntest Du ja nicht wissen, hab mich ja schlecht verkauft 

Bei genauerem Nachdenken ist mir das jetzt auch alles klar. Nur ist bei der Eumex-Software auch die Router-Software (HomeNetControl) mit dabei, die sich mitinstalliert. Aber es gibt noch eine Expertenistallation, glaube ich. Da kann man vielleicht HNC ausschliessen. 
Die Kommunikation mit der Eumex für Fax usw. läuft ja über die Capi-Schnittstelle. grmpf. Da hätte ich auch gleich drauf kommen können. 
So, guts Nächtle!
Bis die Tage.


----------

